
VIVE X: HTC's Accelerator for VR Startups - anirudh24seven
http://www.htcvive.com/us/vivex/index.php
======
joeld42
Hmm. I'm a solo developer with kind of a hobby business right now (mostly
mobile games/apps now), but not in any way a "real" studio. I've been playing
around with Vive VR stuff and have a couple of side projects I'd like to work
on. I wonder if I should apply for something like this or if I'm too "small
potatoes" for it. It would be cool to be able to work on these more than just
evenings and weekends.

------
rorygreig
They also spelled San Francisco incorrectly (San Fransisco)

~~~
madez
In an email I got from HTC after ordering my Vive there were also multiple
spelling errors. Then, after using their support website to tell them, there
was a promt that asked me to wait while my support ticket is transmitted, and
that prompt contained obvious spelling errors as well! I'm talking about the
german email and german prompt, not the english ones.

------
erikj
San Francisco and China only? That's disappointing.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Uh, the three countries are the USA, China, and Taiwan. How is that
disappointing? Taiwan is HTC's home country and the other two are the two
largest economies and countries with direct links to VR: the American
companies who are making VR a reality (Valve, Oculus, AMD, Nvidia, etc) and
the Chinese and Taiwanese companies making the hardware. The USA also has all
the gaming and media companies who make the content.

Considering this is a tiny, tiny industry (less than 50k HMD's shipped this
year), its a fairly big step. Give it time and lets see how the market reacts
to VR.

~~~
danielbln
I think OP isn't questioning the choice to start with USA/Asia (for the
reasons you have stated), but that it is disappointing for devs that are not
located in those regions.

